# My humble collection ;P



## paphioboy (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi there!
Just letting you guys know what kind of paphs I'm growing here in Malaysia... =) 
1. affine 
2. micranthum (i think it's difficult to bloom..:sob: )
3. delenatii (ditto above..)
4. conco-bellatulum/wenshanense
5. niveum
6. angthong
7. concolor
8. bellatulum
9. godefroyae
10. glaucophyllum
11. liemianum
12. exul (has 5 growths but never spiked..)
13. esquirolei
14. hirsutissimum
15. henryanum
16. parishii?
17. lawrenceanum
18. barbatum (grows well but very reluctant to bloom)
19. callosum (easy grower & bloomer)
20. Jolly Holiday (liemianum x philippinense)
21. lowii
22. Lukluk (niveum x stonei)
23. Song of Love (liemianum x lowii)
24. Ron Williamson (primulinum x niveum)
25. Transdoll (liemianum x rothschildianum)
26. rothschildianum
27. Wild Thing (godefroyae x stonei)
28. Daisy Barclay (godefroyae x rothschildianum)
29. Herbert Bernhart (liemianum x glanduliferum)
30. glanduliferum (not doing so well... ) 
31. unidentified brachy hybrid
32. unidentified species (seedling...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2006)

Great list. Any photos?


----------



## Marco (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep, nice collection.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

wow nice collection of mostly species


----------

